

Running the Chrome OS netflix plugin in Chrome on Ubuntu - juiceandjuice
http://tnkr.net/linchrome.png

======
bkerensa
The Chrome OS Netflix Plugin doesnt do anything yet: Dear Chromebook user,
Streaming is not currently supported on your device. We're working with Google
to ensure that Chromebook users can instantly watch TV shows and movies from
Netflix. More details will be announced in coming months. Thanks Netflix.

~~~
juiceandjuice
I know. I was just showing how you can run it inside of Ubuntu via command
line.

------
knyq
where can I find a copy of this plugin. looks it is mysteriously missing from
searches

